# Free eBook - Diabetes and Nutrition: Practical Tips for The Endurance Athlete



## Northerner (May 23, 2013)

Just enter your email and name to go to download screen. Haven't read it yet, but it's free! 

http://teamwildathletics.com/2013/0...e-endurance-athlete-free-ebook-available-now/


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2013)

Hmm..more of a booklet than a book!


----------

